# Swiss Road Tolls (Amended)



## ob1

I recently included the vexed subject of the Swiss Road Tax system in a Guide To Interlaken For Motorhomers. For accuracy I had the attached PDF ratified by the Swiss customs at Bern. It should be right up to date and hopefully useful to anyone visiting Switzerland.


----------



## Zebedee

This information might fit in very well with Grizzly's FAQ collection.

What do you think ob1 and Grizz?

Dave


----------



## ob1

Fine with me if it is of help.

Ron


----------



## ob1

Several people have pointed out that the Heavy Vehicle charges have increased recently. This is true, with the exception of motorhomes. Seems someone is on our side.

Ron


----------



## pneumatician

*Road Toll*

The Swiss being a canny race realise they will make more money by Motorhomers visiting Switzerland and spending money. 
Rather than Motorhomers avoiding the country because of high Tolls.

Steve


----------



## ob1

Its that time of year - Bump.


----------



## cbcft

When we checked on the Swiss government website we didn't see a mention of having to produce the V5 document (as stated in the PDF in the original post). Does anyone know if this is actually required?


----------



## ardgour

cbcft said:


> When we checked on the Swiss government website we didn't see a mention of having to produce the V5 document (as stated in the PDF in the original post). Does anyone know if this is actually required?


we have just checked this as hubby is driving the MH back from Italy in a couple of weeks time and will be tight on timing so wants to get through Switzerland without getting held up at the border. If your MH is plated at more than 3500kg then you need to produce the V5 document to get the permit. You cannot apply for it online in advance as you can for the vignette for lighter vehicles. However you can get it in advance in person by taking the V5 of the vehicle to the swiss border and specifying your travel dates (not much use if you are in the UK I know but works for us in Northern Italy).

Chris


----------



## cbcft

Many thanks - we would not have thought of taking the V5 document!


----------



## camper69

cbcft said:


> Many thanks - we would not have thought of taking the V5 document!


Why not, it is a legal requirement to carry it when you are abroad.

Derek


----------



## ob1

cbcft said:


> When we checked on the Swiss government website we didn't see a mention of having to produce the V5 document


No, and they will happily sell you a vignette online without mentioning that it does not apply to over 3500kg vehicles (despite having the anomaly pointed out to them) and therefore dropping you right in it if stopped.


----------



## Rapide561

*Paperwork*



cbcft said:


> Many thanks - we would not have thought of taking the V5 document!


I always take this everywhere with the motorhome, the purchase invoice, insurance documents and photocopies of them all including the tax disc!

I have been if I could prove ownership twice - so simple with the paperwork in place.

Russell


----------



## nicholsong

I am a bit nervous about keeping the V5C in th MH, because if stolen the thief can complete Sections 6 & 8 to receive a new V5C in his name.

It appears to me that there are 2 design faults in the V5C. 

Firstly, Sections 6,7 & 8 would be better located on a separate page which could be kept separate from the vehicle (Of course DVLA were designing it for UK, where there is no requirement to carry it)

Secondly, if when issuing a new V5C to an owner the owner's signature were included the any thief would have to forge that to complete Section 8 - not impossible but could catch some forgeries.

As far as photocopies are concerned would they not be more use at home than in the MH with the originals - or do both.

Geoff


----------



## skiboycey

The PDF didn't make it clear if the 10 day pass for 32.50 was for consecutive or non-consecutive days. By saying it was 'aimed at people making frequent visits to Switzerland who wished to avoid having to stop each time at the customs' it implied it was non-consecutive so that the days only count whilst in the country but it wasn't really clear. If the ten days are consecutive then it would be easier and cheaper to buy by the day if only visiting occasionally. If they are non-consecutive how does this work? Do you punch a hole in a card with ten 'goes' on it or something like that?

Any clarification gratefully received.

Thanks, Mark


----------



## Stanner

cbcft said:


> Many thanks - we would not have thought of taking the V5 document!


Do you mean you wouldn't have thought of taking the V5 abroad with you?

If so you could have been in trouble as you must take either the V5 or a VE103 "Vehicle on Hire Certificate" (if appropriate) with you when you go abroad.

Not having the appropriate document with you can result in the vehicle being impounded until you can produce it - and it must be an original not a photocopy.

http://www.fleetnews.co.uk/news/200...-risk-a-fright-when-driving-on-holiday/17269/


----------



## pete4x4

Has anybody succesfully paid the HGV toll tax at a petrol station as the Swiss customs website suggests it has reached agreement and now allows this as they now have many unmanned border crossings.

Pete


----------



## ob1

Mark - The system has not changed. You need to telephone the Swiss Customs if arriving at an unmanned crossing point (there will be a sign). They will register your vehicle and direct you to the nearest pay point, whatever that may be. What you cannot do is to pay anywhere prior to the Swiss border with an over 3500kg van.

Pete - When you buy a a block of 10 self-selected days you can use these consecutively or not, the choice is yours. Unfortunately, paying one day at a time would cost a fortune as the minimum daily charge this way is CHF25. See my PDF.

Ron


----------



## nicholsong

Has anyone with a 3500 (- ish looking) MH ever been stopped to check whether it is on the correct Vignette/tax?

There was a post suggesting that at the border they were more keen to sell a Vignette. Is that a 'nod and a wink' that those overseeing the system do not really consider MHs to be commercial.

PM reply will do 

Geoff


----------



## ob1

Geoff - In my experience its the opposite. There are usually several border personel selling vignettes through your window as you drive through, just to keep things moving. However, if they suspect that you might be over 3500kg they will ask you your weight. 

The only time that I could have got away with it was when we went through with a 4000kg Autocruise Starburst which certainly looks on the small side! To my mind it's not worth risking a fine on top of the tax just to avoid what is quite a reasonable charge.

Ron


----------



## eddied

*Swiss traffic regulations*

 Ciao tutti,
Do not mess about with Swiss traffic or weight regulations. They are very unforgiving and it will cost you a lot. :roll: 
If you intend to try and just pay for the 12month vignette, with a motorhome that is say 3800 Kg. don't even think about it. Ask to pay the 10 day HGV toll. If a traffic officer/customs officer thinks you may be over 3500 Kgs. he will want to check your weight plate.
If you only have the vignette, and are over 3500 Kgs. and you are stopped by police for a check down the road somewhere you will be heavily fined. If you are up to 3500 Kg., have the vignette, but haven't stuck it in the windscreen, and you are stopped down the road somewhere, you will be heavily fined.
If your registration doc./weight plate says you are 3500 Kgs. but you have overloaded to over 5% tolerance allowed; and you are stopped down the road somewhere, you will be heavily fined and need to jettison extra weight before being allowed to continue.
Still a beautiful country though. :lol: 
saluti,
eddied


----------

